# New to probiotics



## trying to cope (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, I am extra bloated and have extra abdominal pains from taking a antibiotic. It has been almost 6 days now from taking the antibiotic and I still feel so horrible. someone told me to visit this forum to ask what kind of probiotic I should take to help me. I also feel really dehydrated and fatigued and constant burning pain in lower L. ab and lower L. back.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Check out this thread for info on Bifantis... seems to be a good one:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=104039BQ


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi MateIm sorry to hear that you are feeling so nasty in the old tummy. anti biotics can destroy teh bacterial balance of both good and bad bacteria in teh gut as antibiotics tend to assasinate all the bacteria that they come accross. as you have decided to take some action very quickly there is a good chance that you can head this off before it gets out of control. (fingers crossed!) Here is some general info on taking and getting the best from pro biotics.the following strains have teh most research behind them in IBS studies with good positive outcomes in studies.L. bulgaricus, L. reuteri, L. plantarum, L. casei, B. bifidus, Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V, S. salivarius, and S. thermophilus and the yeast Saccharomyces boulardii. Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 THERE ARE MANY MANY OTHERS though!here is some general info on taking them, if you dont already know it!They are best taken in the morning on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food. ideally they should be taken for at least 3 weeks as it may take that long to see any results. although some people have a very good reaction in days. after 2 to 3 months they should be stopped for a while. if after a few days you start to notice that you can feel a physical difference or a worsening of your symptoms, start taking them again. other wise, there is no need to continue taking them untill you feel that you do need them. there isnt any harm in taking them as a permanant suppliment if they are taken is small numbers like in actimel or activia yoghurt, but if you are taking 10 billion cultures a day, it is good to give the body a break every now and then.also If at all possible, replace the FOS prebiotic with natural fruit and veg if you can tollerate it. FOS can play hell with the tummy in some people while it dosent bother others.After you start to take the probiotics, you may feel initially worse for a day to a week or so. this is called the herx reaction and unfortunately is perfectly normal. (Google it to get more detailed info). some people are not affected by herx and some are.if it gets too much though, just stopp teh probiotics for a few days and re start them at a half dose for a two weeks, then a three quarter dose for two weeks and then the full dose, and see how you get on with that.The Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 are showing very good results consistently for IBS and there is also emerging studies that may show it does good things for SIBO as well, teh Lactobacillus Plantrum 299V seems to get on very well with women for reasons as yet unknown (although i am hatching a theory or two!)if you can, try and avoid supermarket own brand probiotics and get them from a good healthfood store. if they are astronomically expensive, your probably paying for the name of the brand rather than anything else, so check the strains and ingredients against other brands so you dont spend more than you have to. personally i think all probiotucs should be free for all.CheersIan


----------



## SuzM (May 31, 2009)

trying to cope said:


> Hi, I am extra bloated and have extra abdominal pains from taking a antibiotic. It has been almost 6 days now from taking the antibiotic and I still feel so horrible. someone told me to visit this forum to ask what kind of probiotic I should take to help me. I also feel really dehydrated and fatigued and constant burning pain in lower L. ab and lower L. back.


I have all of the same symptoms and for the same reason, but mine have been going on for 2 1/2 months. 10 days ago I started Align. I felt worse on the 2nd and 3rd days, but then my condition began to stabilize. It's still too soon to be sure, but I think it's going to work for me. It might work for you, too, but it isn't 100%. I guess nothing is, darn it. Good luck finding your answers.


----------



## eobrien44 (Jun 19, 2009)

I started Align pills about 7 weeks ago. I noticed a few weeks in that the chronic diarrhea abated and stools were more formed, there wasn't the urgency and bowel movements became regular. HOWEVER, as the weeks went on I became frustrated with the almost constant stomach cramping/pain. Has anyone had long-term success with probiotics like Align? And if so, did you experience this worsening of the stomach pain initially but maybe it goes away after a few months?


----------



## SuzM (May 31, 2009)

eobrien44 said:


> I started Align pills about 7 weeks ago. I noticed a few weeks in that the chronic diarrhea abated and stools were more formed, there wasn't the urgency and bowel movements became regular. HOWEVER, as the weeks went on I became frustrated with the almost constant stomach cramping/pain. Has anyone had long-term success with probiotics like Align? And if so, did you experience this worsening of the stomach pain initially but maybe it goes away after a few months?


My pain was worse the first week but now almost gone the 2nd week. I certainly hope I don't have to continue taking Align for several months. I'm hoping to get regulated then quit. Am I being naive?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiThere are alot of probiotics on teh market, so if you dont have sucess with one brand and set of strains try another one with different strains in it, but you should give each one 2 - 4 weeks before you dismiss it as it may take that long to see nay results. i have achieved a 98% total recovery from IBS A, GERD, Gastritis with probiotics, but it took me along time to find the right one. it is also important to remember that what works for one person may have no effect on another. Why this is is a very long process! but keep on trying different ones untill you find one that helps.cheersIan


----------

